# McS with top slots



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Slingshotfriends,
I want to share with you my latest Slingshot that i finished today..
I asked Flicks , if i can used his amazing McS template to build me an own version, and he 
Was so kind and give me the ok (and the original template )
Big thanks for that,flicks...
The Slingshot is made out hpl core ,with maple and hazelnutspacers.
The scales are made out of hazelnut to.
Thanks for watching...cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out nice !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Dass ist doch einfach wunderschön!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

TS are just so neat looking. Nice piece!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Great work on there... And u will have a lot of fun shooting her


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That hazelnut looks beautiful.. sweet work.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Andy,

Definitely a nice project that is based on a superb design. The choice of woods-colors and layer thicknesses are just amazing.

I bet it shoots good as well.

Thanks for sharing,

Tremo


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

A wonderful rendition of a wonderful design. An excellent choice in wood, and the pins really make it stand out!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for your kind words.
I shoot with her today and i love it.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice!!! Well done!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That's some awesome work, Andy! A great choice of materials. Hazelnut is such a nice wood! And you did great shaping on the lanyard hole! A cool detail!

I think it is the first McS I saw with top slots! I'm relally looking forward to see the original next time


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot Grappo.
And many many thanks Flicks. I 'm glad you liked it. And you have a realy good eye for details (lanyardhole )
It shoots very very nice. 
The McS is one of my top 3 shooter...
Beim nächsten treffen, hab ich sie auf jedenfall mit dabei


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is a little shooting video...did i say it ? I love this frame.https://youtu.be/Iug4H6LYag8


----------

